# Bluetooth



## the[V]oid (28. Dez 2009)

Hallo

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit, unter Java 6 (_nicht_ J2ME) auf Bluetooth zurückzugreifen.
Dabei möchte ich auf BlueCove verzichten, da, so weit ich es verstanden habe, das Linux-Modul nur als GPL-Variante (ja, kein LGPL, wer macht denn sowas bei einer Bibliothek) vorliegt.

Weiß da jemand etwas?
Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## tuxedo (28. Dez 2009)

Was willst du denn via Bluetooth anstellen? Viele BT-Geräte bieten RS232 via Bluetooth an, was dann Sache des OS ist den RS232 Port dafür bereit zu stellen. Dann kannst du mit der Lib von rxtx.org via RS232 auf dein BT Gerät zugreifen. Bestes Beispiel sind hier Bluetooth GPS Mäuse...

- Alex


----------



## the[V]oid (28. Dez 2009)

Danke schonmal für deine Antwort.
Ich möchte eine Android-App schreiben, die mit dem Rechner per Bluetooth kommuniziert.
Sprich, eigentlich will ich nur eine Liste von gepaarten Bluetooth-Geräten anfordern können, filtern, welche einen bestimmten Dienst anbieten (den selbstgeschriebenen eben), und zu einem dieser Geräte dann verbinden (vom Rechner zum Android-Gerät).
Geht das damit? Lässt sich etwas an Tutorials empfehlen?
Danke im Voraus.


----------

